# Profibus DPV0 DPV1



## Eliza (16 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine CPU 315F-2 DP und einen CP 342-5.
Daran habe ich jetzt zwei Profibus-Systeme hängen.
Ich möchte über den SFC12 jetzt einige Teilnehmer abschalten und wieder zuschalten. Das klappt mit dem einen Profibus auch sehr gut. Bei dem System, das an der CP 342-5 hängt, habe ich aber keine Diagnose-Adresse für die einzelnen Teilnehmer. Die brauch ich doch aber für den SFC12. Was nun?


----------



## HaDi (16 Oktober 2008)

SFC12 ist nur für interne DP-Schnittstellen, mit CP342-5 als Master geht das laut Siemens-Support nicht. Ich weiß leider auch nicht, ob es da eine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Eliza (17 Oktober 2008)

Danke HaDi, das war jetzt leider nicht das, was ich hören wollte....
Hat vielleicht sonst jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Slaves abschalten kann?
Könnte ich nicht die beiden Profibus-Systeme tauschen, oder hätte das gravierenden Einfluss auf die Failsafe-Baugruppen, die ja dann am CP hängen würden?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2008)

müßte das denn nicht mit FC4 DP_CTRL gehen 



> Bedeutung des Bausteins
> 
> Der FC-Baustein DP_CTRL übergibt Steueraufträge an den PROFIBUS-CP.  Durch Angabe eines Auftragsblockes (Parameter CONTROL) wird der Steuerauftrag näher spezifiziert.
> Es werden folgende Auftragsarten unterschieden:
> ...


----------



## Deltal (17 Oktober 2008)

Die F-Gruppen kannst du nur an die CPU hängen.

Wie wäre es mit einer 317F mit zwei DP-Schnittstellen?


----------



## Eliza (17 Oktober 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Die F-Gruppen kannst du nur an die CPU hängen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer 317F mit zwei DP-Schnittstellen?


 
Die hätte ich gerne, kriege ich aber nicht...


----------

